# Surefire E1L Practical joke



## peite (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 10, 2009)

1 man's joke is another's dream.................


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL,


You actually bought a E1L and got a L1 with KX1 bezel.


Surefire will make this good im sure of it.


Does the light work?
It shouldnt since it has 2 converters in that setup and thats gotta be bad.
On the bright side if lucky you know have a 4 level light 



Call surefire,
They will make it good.
And im sure they would want to know about this mishap.

Benny


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 10, 2009)

the body looks nothing like that of my L1 Cree.

More photos?


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 10, 2009)

what on earth is that....

KX1 with L1 tail...and WHAT body?

no way its an L1 body, its too short...unless its cut down and re-threaded?

Crenshaw


----------



## manoloco (Feb 10, 2009)

one very noticeable mistake: why use a KX1 head with an Z62 switch?

i would love the KL1 head to fit my L1 cree body, the threading does, its just the way the drivers are seated in different parts and the connections what makes it not work, a little mod could work ok, but its a matter of having the correct parts and the right tools to make justice to the light.


----------



## Cuso (Feb 10, 2009)

...


----------



## Cuso (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this for real?? What is that body and where do I get one??


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 10, 2009)

If you decide to sell it, I'll buy it!

That thing is strange!

NICE Find!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 10, 2009)

manoloco said:


> one very noticeable mistake: why use a KX1 head with an Z62 switch?
> 
> i would love the KL1 head to fit my L1 cree body, the threading does, its just the way the drivers are seated in different parts and the connections what makes it not work, a little mod could work ok, but its a matter of having the correct parts and the right tools to make justice to the light.


thats why i got milky to make the light in my sig...

the switch, has a resistor, so it might make the low, lower...and high, lower, until you press harder..

Crenshaw


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Feb 10, 2009)

cmon you are putting us in so much anxiety, when are you going to put the battery and turn it on??!?!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 10, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/222380 Seems as though he likes having fun.


----------



## maxspeeds (Feb 12, 2009)

That is an awesome E1L. sign me up


----------



## maxspeeds (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you tell us more about the body? Does this light have the 2-stage switching function as the l1?


----------

